# How to make your own E-Liquid



## Alex (7/2/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (8/2/15)

I like that drill and clamp. Gonna search for a clamp tomorrow....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

